# Does this cab look approachable to you?



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ok guys...

really do you think my cab looks shady or like a reputable company here?










Does this car look like a respectable vehicle or like a ghetto beater?

also why the hell do people keep on thinking they need to do something to get a ride from me here?

"do I need to call for a reservation? Are you here to pick someone up?"

eternally face palming here...

(Yes this spot)

This is one of my favorite spots at Disney world to get fares lately. I got 5 (or 6 I lost count) here tuesday.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Ok guys...
> 
> really do you think my cab looks shady or like a reputable company here?
> 
> ...


Dont Look now . . .

But the Po Po is behind you !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Funny...

those spots are marked for sherif parking only actually.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Funny...
> 
> those spots are marked for sherif parking only actually.


CAR LOOKS FINE !

Its that Add!
With the Knife Over the Flames of Hell . . .









Wrong Subliminal Message !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> CAR LOOKS FINE !
> 
> Its that Add!
> With the Knife Over the Flames of Hell . . .
> View attachment 513772


 your eternal soul is held as collateral until full payment is received for your cab ride


----------



## heavendog (Oct 7, 2020)

I wouldn't approach the cab because there is no driver in it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

heavendog said:


> I wouldn't approach the cab because there is no driver in it


Hes out selling Disney T shirts made in Sri Lanka . . .


----------



## heavendog (Oct 7, 2020)

Too bad, I only buy apparel made in Bangladesh


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

heavendog said:


> Too bad, I only buy apparel made in Bangladesh


We can do that !
Gucci Bangladesh labels 20 cents each !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

heavendog said:


> I wouldn't approach the cab because there is no driver in it


I generally stand outside the car in Khakis with a company logo polo shirt on.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

Play ice cream music man songs and increase your rides by 2-3 a day. Disney songs might work better compared to NWA songs about F the police which tend to cause some unwanted attention. Your ride looks boring, google Haitian Tap Taps, 30 people on a truck with all sorts of religious stuff....I've rode them.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

When I drove taxi, I would get potential riders walk up and say, "Are you free?"
I would say, "No, I'm not free, but I'm available"

For riders to ask “do I need to call for a reservation? Are you here to pick someone up?” instead of just jumping in, I find it to be more respectful actually and quite normal, so I see no issue with it or make an conclusions that my cab is not approachable or "ghetto".


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I would use this cab without any reservations...


----------



## TBoned (Sep 25, 2019)

I get the same daily in Vegas. Most parts of the country people have never used cabs and have no idea how they work.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TBoned said:


> I get the same daily in Vegas. Most parts of the country people have never used cabs and have no idea how they work.


I remember the good old days when I had to teach someone how to use the Uber ap.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

But, that word "TAXI" on the sign near where your cab is parked. Is it an anagram or code for something?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

And that's the ENTIRE taxi queue on Tuesday afternoon/evening, pretty much like just me and maybe a couple of others bouncing back and forth between the two of us i think.

That's the queue for the part that the new star wars rides are at.



Taxi2Uber said:


> When I drove taxi, I would get potential riders walk up and say, "Are you free?"
> I would say, "No, I'm not free, but I'm available"
> 
> For riders to ask "do I need to call for a reservation? Are you here to pick someone up?" instead of just jumping in, I find it to be more respectful actually and quite normal, so I see no issue with it or make an conclusions that my cab is not approachable or "ghetto".


I guess I see your point.



VanGuy said:


> Looks fine to me.





MHR said:


> Looks very nice.


Believe it or not this is one of the 200,000+ mile "beaters" of the fleet at this point.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Believe it or not this is one of the 200,000+ mile "beaters" of the fleet at this point.


Totally believe you. When I worked for a limo company, we had Town Cars with 300,000+ miles on them that looked brand new. The passenger side seat would look brand-new with leather smell still. But the driver's seat was already saggy and worn out after being sat in by 250 lb drivers 16 hours a day. And don't ask me how that smelled, because you already know.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Blatherskite said:


> But, that word "TAXI" on the sign near where your cab is parked. Is it an anagram or code for something?


Very funny...

The space between the two taxi signs is our domain, we pay a stupid amount of money to the cab company who pays a stupid amount of money for the right to park between those two taxi signs.

Pre-covid there was 4 taxis on the curb with the 8-10 more queued up out in the parking lot in a digital queue to move up to the curb.

Uber/lyft have a spot for pickups but they can't queue this close to the entrance. I literally walk up to the guys doing the temp screening and ask them stupid questions about when the park closes ect.

Uber/lyft pickup is in front of that building in the background.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Ok guys...
> 
> really do you think my cab looks shady or like a reputable company here?
> 
> ...


You need to walk back there and tell those cops to get the hell away from your parking area. Tell them they are making you potential customers nervous.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You need to walk back there and tell those cops to get the hell away from your parking area. Tell them they are making you potential customers nervous.


LOL...
sure..

and that''s just where they park to do their patrols at the entrance, and to respond inside the park. (So it doesn't take half an hour for them to respond to an incident.

The police spots start directly behind us. They are also marked for Sheriff as well.

But yeah this is the primo spot that right before/after the start of the screening area on the curb as close as you can possibly get a car to the entrance.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I would ride that cab. It looks better than most of the Uber cars that I have received, lately. Where I live in the District of Columbia, it always has been hard to get a cab, so I am stuck with UberX. I always try Curb or Uber Taxi, first, but, I do not get one, as a rule. On the way back, I usually hail a cab.



Taxi2Uber said:


> When I drove taxi, I would get potential riders walk up and say, "Are you free?"
> I would say, "No, I'm not free, but I'm available"


At one point, I had a whole catalogue of smart-[donkey] answers to such passenger queries.

"Are you free?"
"No, Sir, I cost money. Did you want a ride?"

(from a nice looking lady) "Are you available?"
"Are you married?"

"Can I take this cab to the Dirksen Building?"
"No, Sir, you can not take this cab anywhere. It belongs to me. You can, however, _ride_ this cab to the Dirksen Building."

"Are you a cab?"
"Mademoiselle, please, I know that I could stand to lose a little weight, but let us be charitable, shall we? I am _driving_ a cab, I am not one."

"Do you know how to get to Nationals Park?"
"Of course I know how to get there; Sir, please, this is a TAXI, not Lyft"

(open job, confirm address with passenger)

"It's off Connecticut Avenue."
"Actually, mademoiselle, it is off Utah Avenue. Remember, you chose Uber Taxi, not UberX."


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes your cab looks approachable. And it looks way better than taxi’s I’ve taken or seen. And I like the color for a taxi since it stands out. In my old city, theres a taxi service that’s called Yellow Taxi, but the taxis are now black. It annoys me when I’d see that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You need to walk back there and tell those cops to get the hell away from your parking area. Tell them they are making you potential customers nervous.


If the passengers are scared of the Po Po
Who wants them in their car ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The first, the very first cab I ever drove was ... number 12 Yellow. Or 12Y on the radio. It was a 1977 Crown Victoria Station wagon.
I did airport runs up the butt ... could carry as much as a bus, LoL.
She was a beast, but a smooth ride. Needed to know how to 'coax' her around a 45 degree turn at 50 mph. She'd do it, but you could not insist; better to seduce.










Drove her Thurs, Friday, Saturday and Sunday from 6pm to 6am in San Francisco from 1978 to 1980 or so. It is a time of my life that I'll never forget or regret. A fog lots of it. I saw a lot. I did a lot. Some that I hope never comes to light ...

Ramblings of an old man.


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Ok guys...
> 
> really do you think my cab looks shady or like a reputable company here?
> 
> ...


Would you approach this cab ?
:biggrin:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Ubercadabra said:


> Would you approach this cab ?
> :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 513943


The driver looks like a young Robert DeNiro... &#128521;


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Ok guys...
> 
> really do you think my cab looks shady or like a reputable company here?
> 
> ...


The pie shaped Halloween ad! I hated the ads when we had them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

That's where rideshare picks up










This is how close my spot is to the entrance


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

*"Does this cab look approachable to you?"*

With those prices? Heck no!

Just kidding. The cab is probably cheaper than Uber.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

June132017 said:


> *"Does this cab look approachable to you?"*
> 
> With those prices? Heck no!
> 
> Just kidding. The cab is probably cheaper than Uber.


It was for like 3 customers yesterday, not counting my 8 fares i had for the Paratransit service who only paid $2.50-4.00 for their subsidized rides.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I was wondering where this thread went.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Cabs are cleaner than any ride share vehicle I see in the big city today.


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> The first, the very first cab I ever drove was ... number 12 Yellow. Or 12Y on the radio. It was a 1977 Crown Victoria Station wagon.
> I did airport runs up the butt ... could carry as much as a bus, LoL.
> She was a beast, but a smooth ride. Needed to know how to 'coax' her around a 45 degree turn at 50 mph. She'd do it, but you could not insist; better to seduce.
> 
> ...


You're a true old school hack! 
There's a kind of experience that goes with people hopping in the car with an address and no GPS to look to.

Just imagine that, people getting in the car and giving you an address, expecting you to immediately start driving. That must have been so nerve-wracking for the newer drivers.

Back before gps, the drivers at our company were considered new for the first 10 years or so.

We have guys in their 70s who've been doing this their whole lives and know every single Street in the county. Thousands and thousands of streets, of course they often need cross streets or landmarks but we are talking about old dudes here.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

1995flyingspur said:


> You're a true old school hack!
> There's a kind of experience that goes with people hopping in the car with an address and no GPS to look to.
> 
> Just imagine that, people getting in the car and giving you an address, expecting you to immediately start driving. That must have been so nerve-wracking for the newer drivers.
> ...


I'll never hit they point.

I can usually fake it at Disney world but generally only there. The big line I use for hotels is GPSing them to make sure I have the right hotel.

But people get really spooked at Disney when I just start driving no GPS and go right to there hotel.

gahh guys there's signs up everywhere...

I can also go from anywhere on Disney property to anywhere on universal studios property Without gps but nowhere between the two.

I mean where I can go without using gps is still kinda limited but sometimes I can surprise the heck out of myself by pulling it off.

And I've been doing this quite a while and this is the best I can do...


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Ok guys...
> 
> really do you think my cab looks shady or like a reputable company here?
> 
> ...


I rarely use Taxi Cab including Uber. I have had taken taxi ride twice in 16 years in staying US. Expensive than Uber ride. 4 times with Uber. So I am not familiar with riding hired taxi. People like me will think first it might be expensive ride. Second, now is App Based age, people like me think of I would need to use some kinds of App to book the service because your car looks too bright and too clean, way better than the looks of a Taxi. Third, your stage area is by Disney world. I would think that transportation is being operated by Disney world. So I would think of calling Disney world to reserve the booking.
Make your car look dirty or USE A SIGN of Available for people like me. :biggrin::biggrin:
P.S I won't care if a commercial car looks dirty or not for the ride back home from Disney. But definitely I would care to get there.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Yes your cab looks totally approachable. I always wanted to tell you but didn’t feel as if I could approach you.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

All the cabs around here have the cab company and phone number in 6-inch high letters on all sides (including the hood). Minimum fare, cost per mile etc


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Eco-Charles said:


> I've rode them.


Participle vs. preterite. The fight goes on.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Participle vs. preterite. The fight goes on.


How about _I done rode them_? ..............or......................._You could have went to Haiti and done rode them there_..........?

He refers to the conveyances in Haiti.

There is an old tune called _Iko, Iko*. *_It is in Kouri-Vini, which is Louisiana Creole. There is one line in it:

_Jockamo fin' d'andé._

It translates literally as "The jester done gone".

"Jockamo" is of African origin and means "trickster" or "jester", but is sometimes rendered as "_Papa Jean_", "_Frère Jacques_", "Brother John".

"fin" French and Spanish for "end" or derived from the verb _finir_ (same in both French and Spanish); English "finish"

"andé"- derived from Spanish verb _andar_, meaning "to progress", "to go", "to move forward", "to move on". The "_é_" is, however, a French participial ending.

I do not know if Haitian Creole has the same grammatical construction, though. I do not even speak Kouri-Vini, but, I do know one or two things about it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

What little i know in Creole isn't polite enough for the internet...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> What little i know in Creole isn't polite enough for the internet...


The only "impolite" word that I know in Creole is a vulgar term for a certain body part. Someone informed me that it is of Congolese origin and that both Kouri-Vini and Haitian Creole use that word. The only reason that I know it is that it is the derogatory name for a lesbian in both Québec and Cajun French.


----------



## Nycmaster1997 (Jul 9, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Ok guys...
> 
> really do you think my cab looks shady or like a reputable company here?
> 
> ...


It definitely looks 100% licensed authorized taxi vehicle for any street fair pickup &#129488;


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Ditch the clown hat with the Psycho movie knife advertisement on it though.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'll never hit they point.
> 
> I can usually fake it at Disney world but generally only there. The big line I use for hotels is GPSing them to make sure I have the right hotel.
> 
> ...


Did you tell them about me and my photographic memory for hotels and roads


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

It's 


Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Ok guys...
> 
> really do you think my cab looks shady or like a reputable company here?
> 
> ...


 It's a Camry so reliable.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> How about _I done rode them_? ..............or......................._You could have went to Haiti and done rode them there_..........?


Could have went???

It's "could of went", surely.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Could have went???
> 
> It's "could of went", surely.


 I have heard both, in addition to _couldda' went._


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Ok guys...
> 
> really do you think my cab looks shady or like a reputable company here?
> 
> ...


I take it you've never actually driven a taxi. You do well by standing outside of the vehicle. That way nobody can hop into your car by surprise. If the prospective customers ask you if you're available, ask them where they are going. If you like the answer, say yes, you're available. If you don't like the answer say no, you're waiting for someone. Since you're risking getting a fine anyway you might as well cherry pick and get the most profitable trips possible.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fischer Fan said:


> I take it you've never actually driven a taxi. possible.


He still drives a cab. He works in Orlando, Florida, one of the places where the cabs were holding their own against F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft *before the pandemic..


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> He still drives a cab. He works in Orlando, Florida, one of the places where the cabs were holding their own against F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft *before the pandemic..


Oh, ok. Well so much for my unsolicited advice.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fischer Fan said:


> I take it you've never actually driven a taxi. You do well by standing outside of the vehicle. That way nobody can hop into your car by surprise. If the prospective customers ask you if you're available, ask them where they are going. If you like the answer, say yes, you're available. If you don't like the answer say no, you're waiting for someone. Since you're risking getting a fine anyway you might as well cherry pick and get the most profitable trips possible.


Don't you see the sign that says "taxi?" That curb is literally the place cabs are allowed to line up at. No fine.

Also the cherry picking thing will get my ass kicked, usually there's multiple cabs, with the worst of Covid over there's almost zero chance i'd be the only cab there.

AND.. the rule is the next customer gets the next cab in line period. That's disney's rule.


----------



## Fischer Fan (Oct 19, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Don't you see the sign that says "taxi?"
> 
> Also the cherry picking thing will get my ass kicked, usually there's multiple cabs, with the worst of Covid over there's almost zero chance i'd be the only cab there.
> 
> AND.. the rule is the next customer gets the next cab in line period. That's disney's rule.


I misunderstood. I thought you were an Uber driver trying to steal taxi trips. And I thought you had big cajones ESPECIALLY because you were trying to steal trips from the front of the taxi line. I don't see any taxi dressing on your vehicle, so I thought you were trying to fake it as a non-taxi. Plus I don't see any taxis behind you, so I figured the cherry picking idea would work.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> AND.. the rule is the next customer gets the next cab in line period. That's disney's rule.


The customer can not take any cab that he wants, -eh? On the stands in the city and the suburbs, the customer can take any cab that he wants. You are supposed to take the first cab on the stand, but, if you want a particular cab, you can take it.

The harassmen-ER-uh-*HACK* Inspectors here used to love to pull this stunt. They walk up to the third or fifth cab on the stand and ask to be taken to some horrid destination. The driver tells them to take the first cab. Out comes the badge and the demand for face, manifest, licence, registration, insurance card..............................three hundred dollar summons. I did not work hotels before the pandemic, so I never got that. They did try to approach me as I was dropping a job at several hotels.

My response was always the same: If it is this cab that you simply must have, of course, I will take you. You really should use the first cab on the stand, but, it if is this can in which you must ride, I must take you. That always kept me out of trouble.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The customer can not take any cab that he wants, -eh? On the stands in the city and the suburbs, the customer can take any cab that he wants. You are supposed to take the first cab on the stand, but, if you want a particular cab, you can take it.
> 
> The harassmen-ER-uh-*HACK* Inspectors here used to love to pull this stunt. They walk up to the third or fifth cab on the stand and ask to be taken to some horrid destination. The driver tells them to take the first cab. Out comes the badge and the demand for face, manifest, licence, registration, insurance card..............................three hundred dollar summons. I did not work hotels before the pandemic, so I never got that. They did try to approach me as I was dropping a job at several hotels.
> 
> My response was always the same: If it is this cab that you simply must have, of course, I will take you. You really should use the first cab on the stand, but, it if is this can in which you must ride, I must take you. That always kept me out of trouble.


That's total bs and entrapment. Code enforcerment should be outlawed


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> That's total bs and entrapment. Code enforcerment should be outlawed


I do not disagree. It is, however, revenue enhancement.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well the thing is...

At Disney world it's not _code enforcement_ we are afraid of pissing off... it's the customers/employees. Theoretically Disney could write codes for the behavior of taxis by way of their government entity they control (The Reedy creek improvement district) but they don't need to. It's all spelled out in the contract with the cab company, the only cab company allowed to queue at Disney.

There's nothing i fear more than hearing I got a complaint from Disney employees.

The most important thing to note is It's not a _fine_, they just want the customers taken on the spot with no arguing no complaining nothing. Shut up do what your told and take these customer's money. So stings are counter productive, the rules aren't there to generate revenue, they are there purely to keep the guests happy.

Disney also has no problem pushing the passenger up to the first cab in line either, none at all. I just tell them politely that they need to see the next cab in front of me. I don't want to know where they are going, less aggravating that I never find out what awesome fare i missed out on. And it's also safer/easier for the first cab to get out.. Like WAY safer.

And then there's the risk of getting ratted out by another driver... Yeah THAT happens...

"838 jumped me in line"....

Really there's no risk to me going and working Disney, Because i know how to behave in public.

The number of times there's been issues at Disney is virtually zero in my experience, compared to daily BS popping up in the hood. But that's not really relevant. The airport however is a different matter. The cab company I work for actually is the one that manages THAT taxi queue...

Aint life grand when your working for taxi cartel?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Looks too perfect. Must be an undercover cop car.

See the movie Running Scared for more reference.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> CAR LOOKS FINE !
> 
> Its that Add!
> With the Knife Over the Flames of Hell . . .
> ...


You may have a point. &#128514;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Fischer Fan said:


> big cajones


&#129315; Pro tip - cajones are drawers. As in:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> &#129315; Pro tip - cajones are drawers. As in:
> 
> View attachment 586475


AND these are drawers that actually hold The Cajones.


----------

